

Mindstorms: Children, Computers and Powerful Ideas [1993] - ValentineC
http://books.google.com/books?id=HhIEAgUfGHwC&printsec=frontcover&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q&f=false

======
mflindell
This is probably the most important book I have read in my entire life.

The book started out talking about how to teach children programming but for
me it was more an adventure into how adults minds work and how computers can
be powerful tools to shape society.

Check out some of Marvin Minskys work too, its really eye opening but in a
different kind of way.

